# wheels



## martylou (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all 

After some info on the wheelset i have on my rokh, lynx asymmetric what make would these be? are they very low end wheelset , would i get a better upgrade around £300??, been cycling for only 2 years so not quite up on things, any info be good,


----------



## Oncojeans (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi
I have a 2014 Rokh with mixed Ultegra/Dura Ace groups. I replaced the Lynx wheels with some Fulcrum Racing 3s - cost about £300. I find the improvement noticeable. I replaced the in-house Repartee Corse wheels on my Bianchi Sempre with Mavic Kysirium Equipes. Overall I think the Fulcrum's and Kysiriums are equivalent in terms of weight and rigidity. Aesthetically I prefer the Kysiriums. Definitely worth the upgrade, in my opinion


----------

